# NFS v3? [SOLVED!]

## DNAspark99

Ok, I've got an NFS server. NFSv3 support compiled in to the kernel.

NFSv3 support is also compiled in to the NFS clients.

On the client machine, I can mount the directory:

```
mount $machine_ip:/mnt/export/directory1 /mnt/directory1
```

This mounts without issue, however, if I run 'nfsstat' on the NFS server:

```

Server rpc stats:

calls      badcalls   badauth    badclnt    xdrcall

3          0          0          0          0       

Server nfs v2:

null       getattr    setattr    root       lookup     readlink   

0       0% 2      66% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

read       wrcache    write      create     remove     rename     

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

link       symlink    mkdir      rmdir      readdir    fsstat     

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 1      33% 

Server nfs v3:

null       getattr    setattr    lookup     access     readlink   

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

read       write      create     mkdir      symlink    mknod      

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

remove     rmdir      rename     link       readdir    readdirplus

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

fsstat     fsinfo     pathconf   commit     

0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 0       0% 

```

...so clearly it's using v2, not v3! (all zero's for 'Server v3' portion)

If I try to 'force' the NFSv3 with the mount command on the client:

```

mount -o nfsvers=3 $machine_ip:/mnt/export/directory1 /mnt/directory1

```

It errors out, saying v3 isn't supported?? but it should be! It's compiled in! (wtf!)

```

NFSv3 not supported!

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on $machine_ip:/mnt/export/directory1, or too many mounted file systems

```

From what I've read, v3 should be used by default, but apparently it's not. Anything I have to do to specifically enable it on the server/client?Last edited by DNAspark99 on Wed Apr 12, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DNAspark99

24hours and no reply? 

bump!

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

 *DNAspark99 wrote:*   

> If I try to 'force' the NFSv3 with the mount command on the client:
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -o nfsvers=3 $machine_ip:/mnt/export/directory1 /mnt/directory1
> ...

 

If my memory serves me right, a while ago when I had to give a mountvers=X (where X was some number, probably 2 or 3) parameter while trying to mount a nfs share with version v3.

But I'm not sure if that was the key. You may also want to give -t nfs parameter to your mount command just to make sure that it does not get confused and really does try to mount your share as nfs.

----------

## DNAspark99

I've tried all combinations of available options to mount, including with/without '-t nfs'. It just really seems like nfsv3 support is NOT built in...*headscratch*

----------

## DNAspark99

ok, I'm RETARDED...no wonder it was acting like it wasn't compiled in...IT WASN'T!...I had missed the 'nfsv3 CLIENT' support option (on the client machine), only enabling v3 for the SERVER portion! DOH! (more coffee!)

```

File Systems --->

 Network File Systems --->

  [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support

```

----------

## Kaboosh

I made this configuration mistake myself    :Embarassed: 

I (personally) got it confused with the automounter option because for that one you build V4 but not V3 as they are incompatible:

```

Kernel automounter support AUTOFS_FS

The automounter is a tool to automatically mount remote file systems

on demand. This implementation is partially kernel-based to reduce

overhead in the already-mounted case; this is unlike the BSD

automounter (amd), which is a pure user space daemon.

To use the automounter you need the user-space tools from the autofs

package; you can find the location in <file:Documentation/Changes>.

You also want to answer Y to "NFS file system support", below.

If you want to use the newer version of the automounter with more

features, say N here and say Y to "Kernel automounter v4 support",

below.

To compile this support as a module, choose M here: the module will be

called autofs.

If you are not a part of a fairly large, distributed network, you

probably do not need an automounter, and can say N here.

```

When you're onto your 2nd hour of kernel configuration and you're wanting to move through it quickly and get it done ... well  ... automounter ... NFS ... same difference     :Wink: 

----------

